# Samsung ICR18650-26H 2600mAh (Pink)



## HKJ (Aug 29, 2014)

[size=+3]Samsung ICR18650-26H 2600mAh (Pink)[/size]







Official specifications:

Nominal Capacity: 2600mAh (0.2C, 2.75V discharge)
Minimum Capacity: 2550mAh(0.2C, 2.75V discharge)
Charging Voltage: 4.2 ±0.05 V
Nominal Voltage: 3.63V
Charging Method: CC-CV (constant voltage with limited current)
Charging Current: Standard charge: 1300mA, Rapid charge : 2600mA
Charging Time: Standard charge: 3hours, Rapid charge: 2.5hours
Max. Charge Current: 2600mA (ambient temperature 25°)
Max. Discharge Current: 5200mA (ambient temperature 25°)
Discharge Cut-off Voltage: 2.75V
Cell Weight: 47.0g max
Cell Dimension: Height : 65.00mm max, Diameter : 18.40mm max
Operating Temperature: Charge : 0 to 45°C, Discharge: -20 to 60°C
Storage Temperature: 1 year : -20~25°C, 3 months : -20~45°C, 1 month : -20~60°C






A standard 2600mAh cell from Samsung.




























Very nice matching of the two batteries and capacity is nearly independent of load. This battery has slightly higher capacity than the 26F model, but lower voltage.

































[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

This is a very good cell for a standard 2600mAh cell. 
Remember that the cell is unprotected this means it will have higher voltage at "high" load than protected batteries.


[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

The batteries was supplied by Akkuteile.de for review.

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries
Compare to 18650 and other batteries


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 29, 2014)

Good cell manufacturers make good cells.

Stay with the known players and be happy.

Chris


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks for the review! very similar curve to the NCR18650B, with the panasonic only showing an advantage at the lower voltages, your single-cell flashlight wouldn't give a damn 

i picked up 100+ for a project before HKJ reviewed it so i'm glad i made the right choice! if only i could decipher the date code on these...


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 1, 2014)

Excellent review. HKJ! :thumbsup:
Your review shows fairly well what the difference between the 26F and 26H is. Thank you.


----------



## No use for a name (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi i am new on the sight and new to fancy fashlights and batteries i just got a new nitecore p12 i have a samsung 18650 26h pink and i was wondering if i can use this battery in my new p12 it uses one 18650 and i have a nitecore d2 and will it be fine to charge such a battery and what safety do i need when charging thanks your time is kindly appriciated


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 19, 2014)

No use for a name said:


> Hi i am new on the sight and new to fancy fashlights and batteries i just got a new nitecore p12 i have a samsung 18650 26h pink and i was wondering if i can use this battery in my new p12 it uses one 18650 and i have a nitecore d2 and will it be fine to charge such a battery and what safety do i need when charging thanks your time is kindly appriciated



Welcome to the club.

Do your Samsung 26h cells have an added protection circuit, or do they look exactly like the pictured ones do?

You should be able to use the Samsung 26h in your P12 and you should be able to charge your Samsung 26h cells up in your NiteCore D2 charger. 

The only issue might be that if your cells have a protection circuit added by a second hand battery rebrander, they might be too long to fit any given light, but you'll know that soon enough.

Some people like to charge outside, but with a good charger and cells, I don't worry about doing that. Finally, others place the charger in something like a metal stock pot. 

Enjoy.

Chris


----------



## No use for a name (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi thanks chris for your time the samsung is an unprotected cell like in the pic shown


----------



## Dusanissimus (Feb 13, 2015)

I got 4 of these batteries last night, seem to be legit, a solid deal, IMO, cost me 13,51EUR with shipping.
What I was wondering are the faint markings on them, I think the markings are on the metal battery case itself...
What do they exactly mean?


----------



## Dusanissimus (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Techno (Nov 10, 2015)

I got a 26H from a local dealer.

Is it normal that the positive tip does not look centralized? The problem is not the tip, it's the wrapping over the top that is misaligned. 

And the printed markings on the wrapper are wearing off. I must have rubbed my fingers over them after charging and the battery was warm.


----------



## kosPap (Nov 10, 2015)

Dusanissimus said:


> I got 4 of these batteries last night, seem to be legit, a solid deal, IMO, cost me 13,51EUR with shipping.
> What I was wondering are the faint markings on them, I think the markings are on the metal battery case itself...
> What do they exactly mean?



since I have re-wraped mine in clear shrink tubing, they read:
*G077
291D4
*but they do not look like the product codes that one can find on the pink wrapper
http://www.tomobattery.com/blog/samsung-18650-battery-manufacture-date-code/


----------

